# extreme diet



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

http://prrra.com/ Well last week I was competing at the local solo event and the solo event was held in conjunction with the professional drivers in their SCCA GTS machines and the thing was that I got to use the inspection digital scale for cars and my b13 weighted 2060 pounds and my friend that have SE-R s looked at me like it was unfair that I was allowed in their class with a GA16DE with 450 pounds less than their cars well my car comes from a lower class so I took advantage of the rules as it is now I am up there with the VEs(promise land) God Bless NASA rules.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Please do not cross post topics.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry I intended to post on motorsports but by mistake I placed in norm asp. Sorry


----------

